# mac pro, worth it or not?



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2011)

thread only for discussing pros and cons of APPLE MAC PRO.
light applebashing allowed, no swearing, it gets you banned, seriously.

is the mac pro worth buying (hell no, im not touching anything that's been passed out of Apple's rear entrance, just asking around)???

ok, its got lots of xeons and an insane amount of ram, but what about graphics?
it does not support SLI/crossfire, im curious, how will it measure upto the other systems.... hmm?

quote wikipedia
_When running Mac OS X, the Mac Pro currently does not support SLI or ATI CrossFire,[23] limiting its ability to use the latest "high-end gaming" video card products_
unquote

applebashing - cue <insert song>
---------------------
quote : 
_System memory is often connected to a processor through a separate I/O controller. But Intel Xeon “Nehalem” and “Westmere” processors feature an integrated memory controller. By connecting memory directly to the processor, the new Mac Pro processors have faster access to data stored in memory, and memory latency is reduced._
: unquote

LOL. seriously apple, thats standard on all nehalem/westmeres


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

I think Macs are mainly bought for bragging rights.

Cons- Wayy too costly.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

similar workstations from HP & DELL will come lot cheaper. in short, if its not for home, please don't consider it.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2011)

The motherboard of current Mac Pro comes with 3 full length PCIe slots - one x16 and two x4.

x16 and x4 aren't going to give you proper scaling anyways.

Secondly, nVidia and AMD don't have proper SLI/CF drivers for *nix operating systems (Unix and Linux) Mac OS X is Unix. You can blame Apple (most), nVidia and AMD - all three for this. Apple because they aren't interested in getting SLI and CF on their platform.

But yes, blame nVidia and AMD completely for crappy multi-GPU drivers on other platforms than Mac OS X.

Now, the new Radeon HD 6xxx are supported 100% after Mac OS X 10.6.7 release. No idea about GTX 5xx cards.

Lastly, it depends on what you want.

You can get a PC with great specs within 1.2 lakh and use Windows 7 on it. But if you like Mac OS X, then you can get a Mac Pro.

There's no argument regarding which OS is superior - Mac OS X Snow Leopard or Windows 7. Mac OS X is much better, much secure and more efficient. (now don't come up with Own2Pwn Safari kind of news. It's Safari being hacked, not the OS!) But Apple's premium is silly and not justified at all.

So, if you are willing to trade better hardware for a better OS, Mac Pro is for you. Else a kick arse Windows based PC. Having said that, there isn't anything which Windows can't do and Mac OS X can. Windows 7 is excellent and not bad at all. And if you game, then you'll end up installing Windows 7 on Mac anyways. But most of the games which I play these days, have their Mac version too. (Steam)

PS: I think those people who use Mac, Linux and Windows day in and day out are the only guys who can judge all the platforms properly. Fanboys can't do that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah, Steam is proving to be very useful and good to owners.

Apple's only trump card is Mac OSX. 
Apple must give Sli or crossfire to justify hefty price tag


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 1, 2011)

yep, as i thought, only for rich fanboys.

and safari is running within the os, so potentially the attacker can gain access to the system, although mac os being a balant rip-off of bsd, it might not crumble the way windows does.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> and safari is running within the os, so
> potentially the attacker can gain
> access to the system,


 This is same problem Internet Explorer suffers from.

But Mac's really need to be sensibly priced.


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2011)

Who uses Safari anyways? Most of the Mac users I know are on Firefox 4 now.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ Everyone went offtopic there.

Back to topic, I believe that unlike some of Apple's products (iPod, iPhone, iPad, etc), the Macbooks are a complete wastage of money.

There are loads of better hardware available at a cheaper price. And there are better built laptops too like the Thinkpad & XPS series.

The iPod, iPhone & iPad gives you special features & a different form-factor UI that justifies paying for them. But the Macbook is simply a laptop. There are much better configs in much lesser price, so no competition here.

As for the OS, I'll stick to what the majority uses - Windows, until Apple decides to increase its OS market share & makes it available for non-Apple hardware.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> But the Macbook is simply a laptop.



Although I hate Apple as much as anyone else, but Macbook is not simply a laptop. It is an altogether different experience. I do not have any other reason to hate a Mac except for its price. There is not a single task that you can't do on a Mac. And if you have iPod and iPhone then having a Macbook is a boon. 

I have used my friend's macbook pro and it was a delight. User experience is wayyyy better than Windows.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 1, 2011)

^^i feel ubuntu has better ui than mac os x (and better animation and customizable eyecandy). i dont think anyone requires mac os x.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> ^^i feel ubuntu has better ui than mac os x (and better animation and customizable eyecandy). i dont think anyone requires mac os x.




I really like when we drag and tha curve happens..

I kind of agree with second sentence..


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 1, 2011)

^^are you talking about wobbly windows while dragging? then it is also available in linux and much more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> ^^are you talking about wobbly windows while dragging? then it is also available in linux and much more.




Yeah that only....in Ubuntu


----------



## sparx (Apr 1, 2011)

The answer depends on the type of user you are.

There are many people in multimedia field who prefer and even normal users who have the money just for its simplicity of use, great design, many use Apple proprietary softwares, therefore use MAC do to some reason.  

Some people don't require a better performance for the work they do on MAC.

But for power users who prefer performance than looks and don't require simplicity would prefer anything that is not mac


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

@utkarsh: thetechfreak is supporting you in both the sentences. I respect open source, though I have yet to try Ubuntu in near future...soon but you can't reject MacOS just like that. A fair question for which I expect an honest answer. Have you (both Utkasrh and thetechfreak) ever tried your hands on Macbook? I mean not the way we do in shops but like for a full day or so?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> Have you (both Utkasrh and thetechfreak) ever tried your hands on Macbook?



Only for few minutes in a Croma store...and few minutes at a friends place...

P.S- I stay in Guwahati and there is no way to try a Mac.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 1, 2011)

i used it on my uncle's macbook just for few minutes.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

My opinion about Mac changed when I used Macbook Pro of my roommate. I hate to admit it to him (haven't done it yet), but loved it. 

I think whoever has purchasing power should go for it.

See its like (I am not comparing speed of Mac and PC, it is just and example) why would you buy a Veyron for 16crore when you can purchase a Merc/BMW for 50lac. They both can touch maximum legally permissible speed limit anyways.

IMO those who have spare crores should go for Veyron. You won't say that Veyron is cr@p, will you? 


Anyways it is my understanding. Opinions differ, that's what make each one of us a unique person.


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Back to topic, I believe that unlike some of Apple's products (iPod, iPhone, iPad, etc)


Fixed. You don't really get a better overall PMP than iPod touch within 10k. I'm by no means a fan of iPhone and the iPad.



pauldmps said:


> the Macbooks are a complete wastage of money.
> 
> There are loads of better hardware available at a cheaper price. And there are better *built* laptops too like the Thinkpad & XPS series.


Have you ever used Mac OS X?

Most people think having an epic config is more than enough and they don't give a damn about the OS they're using. Funnily, the OS is the only thing which they'll be using all the time. And if that thing gives you headache, then what's the use?

If I had money, I'll definitely go for a Macbook Pro (the one with HD 6750). As far as better "built" is concerned, Macbook Pro has top notch built quality. XPS doesn't come close.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I have used my friend's macbook pro and it was a delight. User experience is wayyyy better than Windows.



Please elaborate.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Apr 1, 2011)

DUDE MAC IS MAC..IF MAC ARE WORTHLESS COSTLY PIECE OF SH*T then why are they used widely in corporate office and every high level job???

they have some features which windows can never achieve..

I own a Macbook Pro and i can understand the difference between mac and windows..Mac simply rocks..


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2011)

NITIN BHUWANIA said:


> they have some features which windows can never achieve..


Windows 7 can do everything what Mac OS X can. But not in as easy and user-friendly way compared to Mac OS X.

The only thing bad about Windows is, its illogical and prone core.

Lastly, Ubuntu 10.10 was easily better than Mac OS X for me considering I didn't have to pay a single penny and it easily matched Mac OS X in most aspects.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 2, 2011)

NITIN BHUWANIA said:


> DUDE MAC IS MAC..IF MAC ARE WORTHLESS COSTLY PIECE OF SH*T then why are they used widely in corporate office and every high level job???
> 
> they have some features which windows can never achieve..
> 
> I own a Macbook Pro and i can understand the difference between mac and windows..Mac simply rocks..



yes, mac is COSTLY PIECE OF SH*T.
and they are NOT used "_widely in corporate office and every high level job_"
show me a major corporation who uses a MAC for mission critical/core work.
if you are a poncy designer who wants to flaunt it, go for mac, its made for poncy noobs like that, but if you are a power user, dont even think about using a mac.



ico said:


> Windows 7 can do everything what Mac OS X can. But not in as easy and user-friendly way compared to Mac OS X.
> 
> The only thing bad about Windows is, its illogical and prone core.
> 
> Lastly, Ubuntu 10.10 was easily better than Mac OS X for me considering I didn't have to pay a single penny and it easily matched Mac OS X in most aspects.



YES YES YES!!! ubuntu rocks in every corner.
you want fancy graphics? compiz is here.
easy updates? you got it!
IT BOOTS IN 10 SECONDS FLAT!!! 15 seconds after pushing the power button, and im ready to go. beat that.
got a problem? loads of forums and irc chatrooms to help u out.

best reason to use linux : we dont try to fool you with useless technobabble and arcane marketing gimmicks into using the product.
linux speaks for itself, it dont need no million $$$ ad to show it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> linux speaks for itself, it dont need no
> million $$$ ad to show it.


 Free and Open Source is the best trump card.
Some of the more famous Windows software needs to get ported.
Linux has really become awesome. I didnt find Ubuntu 9.10 that very great. But 10.10 is great.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Free and Open Source is the best trump card.
> Some of the more famous Windows software needs to get ported.
> Linux has really become awesome. I didnt find Ubuntu 9.10 that very great. But 10.10 is great.



i didnt like that close buttons on the left. first thing i changed. 

anyone here actually used a mac pro? what about some stats to compare it to other machines?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a friend who deals in Macs ... He is a STAR dealer .. All filmstars buy Macs and stuff from him ... 

I went to him, He told me that macs are used by people in film industry and music industry heavily ... For Hard core video editing and rendering ... With ppl like me who just wanna play games ,its not for me .... 

But I am trying since last month 2 install MAc OSX on my rig, but 2 no avail ... Yet,  Try Try till SUCEED ....


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> yes, mac is COSTLY PIECE OF SH*T.


Costly yes. But not piece of sh*t. Best Operating System around if you ignore the price which one obviously can't.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Mac is not the best. Windows is. Might be unsecure, not so high graphics but I feel its the ease of use that wins it.

Also no os has such a high number of apps.

Least Resource consuming.



I know now Linux, Mac users will start a fight. Lets have one


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Mac is not the best. Windows is. Might be unsecure, not so high graphics but I feel its the ease of use that wins it.


Ubuntu is the best. No contest. More easier to use than Windows.

Just don't comment if you haven't used any OS for long.  That would be my honest suggestion.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> Just don't comment if you haven't
> used any OS for long. That would be my honest suggestion.



ok.

but why is Mac's so mentally priced.?
Too costly for most of normal Indians.
Arent their edges also very sharp?


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 2, 2011)

Mac is just a glamor symbol. 


ico said:


> Ubuntu is the best. No contest. More easier to use than Windows.
> 
> Just don't comment if you haven't used any OS for long.  That would be my honest suggestion.


I Agree.


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> but why is Mac's so mentally priced.?


Apple's premium which is retarded, I agree.



thetechfreak said:


> Arent their edges also very sharp?


*img156.imageshack.us/img156/6007/dsc01489oe.th.jpg *img862.imageshack.us/img862/8793/dsc01490q.th.jpg

Not really.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 3, 2011)

^ mac mini, no sharp edges on that thing, friend! its waaay to cute to be a WMD.



vizkid2005 said:


> I have a friend who deals in Macs ... He is a STAR dealer .. All filmstars buy Macs and stuff from him ...
> 
> I went to him, He told me that macs are used by people in film industry and music industry heavily ... For Hard core video editing and rendering ... With ppl like me who just wanna play games ,its not for me ....
> 
> But I am trying since last month 2 install MAc OSX on my rig, but 2 no avail ... Yet,  Try Try till SUCEED ....


as i said in the other thread,


doomgiver said:


> indian movie makers donot have the mental capacity to make a ground breaking film.
> thats why we are stuck with bad copies of hollywood films.


i think the movie industry is filled with retards. they all have a herd mentality
"OMG, converse sneakers!! do want!!!" next day, the whole damn city is wearing thin strips of colorful cloth on their feet.



ico said:


> Costly yes. But not piece of sh*t. Best Operating System around if you ignore the price which one obviously can't.


i think you blanked out a bit there....


ico said:


> Ubuntu is the best. No contest. More easier to use than Windows.


back to normal 



thetechfreak said:


> but why is Mac's so mentally priced.?
> Too costly for most of normal Indians.
> Arent their edges also very sharp?


mac mental pricing = steve job's way of extorting money from rich ppl with lots of $$$ and no @@@ <- thats a brain
sharp edges? thats just the new apple tech. they call it "sharp edged killing machine" technology. its used by apple fanboys for cutting their food and vegetables, coz the mac costs so much, they cannot afford cutlery and knives anymore.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> sharp edges? thats just the new apple tech. they call it "sharp edged killing machine" technology. its used by apple fanboys for cutting their food and vegetables, coz the mac costs so much, they cannot afford cutlery and knives anymore.



Very well said. +1


Probably a time is not far when a Mac is going to have a side which is a razor sharp cutter.

And since it will be able to cut anything from vegetables to glass prices of Mac's will be doubled!


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 3, 2011)

y buy mac when u can buy alieanware with that price?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

arko1983 said:
			
		

> y buy mac when u can buy alieanware
> with that price?


 You wanna know why?
1) Alienware's as thick as a Yellow page dictionary and everyone knows how thick mac's are.
2) If a gaming laptop costs 180k, you would get a desktop thrice as powerfull. Yes, Alienware are even more mentally priced.
3) Alienware doesnt give razor sharp edges.(what I mean is Mac's look better)

Overall, Mac's are actually a better buy than Alienware.


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> You wanna know why?
> 1) Alienware's as thick as a Yellow page dictionary and everyone knows how thick mac's are.
> 2) If a gaming laptop costs 180k, you would get a desktop thrice as powerfull. Yes, Alienware are even more mentally priced.
> 3) Alienware doesnt give razor sharp edges.(what I mean is Mac's look better)
> ...



1) it may be thick but u can customize some looks.

2)desktop always lower priced than laptop and mac is more expensive than alieanware and has less powerful specs

3)i feel alieanware looks better so ("look's" varies from person to person)


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> i think you blanked out a bit there....


well, I think I've all the operating systems for enough time to realize what is good or what is bad about each of them.

I'm out of this thread now anyways.


----------

